# balosso



## xeneize

Salve a tutti, 
ho una curiosità. Qui da me si usa l'aggettivo *balosso* per dire _stupido_, _tonto_, _un po' scemo_.
So che si usa anche nel Canton Ticino.
La cosa sorprendente (ma mica tanto...), è che l'ho sì trovato in alcuni dizionari, ma sempre con l'annotazione "Svizzera it."...
Nessun riferimento al fatto che si dica anche qui...
Ovvio, qui è un'altra lingua, un altro stato...

Bene, volevo sapere se qualcuno conosce il termine, e se per caso è in uso anche in qualche altra zona.

Grazie, ciao


----------



## iaiax

In dialetto sì.
I miei genitori parlavano, a seconda del loro interlocutore, in milanese, lodigiano, cremasco, bergamasco.
Lo usavano ma non ricordo esattamente se appartiene a uno o più di tali dialetti.
In italiano non l'ho mai sentito usare.
Iaia


----------



## sabrinita85

Mai sentito, né in italiano né in dialetto.

Cià


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao Xeneize!!
Nel "vucabulari meneghino" ho trovato un corrispondente:
Balòss   = birba, bricconcello
http://www.melegnano.net/meneghino/dialetto01l.htm
Nel  Campidano il significato è un pò differente: esagerato, gradasso, sbruffone, spaccone.
Saludus


----------



## xeneize

Grazie a tutti

Curioso che in milanese voglia dire un'altra cosa....
Sì Mariano, avevo sentito l'uso campidanese, che un po' esiste anche da noi, anche se qui il vero senso della parola è appunto "stupido", ma _balosso_ è meno volgare, e il suo uso appare un po' "ricercato".
Un'altra cosa singolare è che da noi si usa in italiano, non in sardo...
Cioè, anche se lo metti parlando in sardo, lo usi come interiezione lasciando inalterata la forma che ha in italiano, tipo: "o balosso..." 
Suppongo che pochissimi qua sappiano che è una forma che non si usa fuori, Svizzera esclusa: io l'ho scoperto per caso poco tempo fa in un interessantissimo sito di termini usati nell'italiano del Canton Ticino, prima pensavo fosse una forma comune dappertutto in italiano.
E la cosa ancora più singolare è che in Svizzera ha lo stesso significato che ha qui! 

Saluti a tutti e vediamo se qualcun'altro conosce o ha mai sentito questo termine.


----------



## Oluja

A Lecco un "Balosso" è un furbetto, spesso poco onesto... spesso si usa affettuosamente coi bambini, ma può essere anche riferito a personaggi loschi.


----------



## alebinfa

Ciao da noi in Piemonte baloss è usato come sinonimo di tonto, come riferivi tu dalle tue parti.
E' inserito in un modo di dire che frecita: "grand e gros, ciula e baloss" cioè grande e grosso, ma sciocco.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Oluja said:


> A Lecco un "Balosso" è un furbetto, spesso poco onesto... spesso si usa affettuosamente coi bambini, ma può essere anche riferito a personaggi loschi.



Anche a BS-BG e a questo punto sospetto in tutta la lombardia; significa esattamente l'opposto di tonto.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Sono campana e non ho mai sentito questa parola dalle mie parti o in altre zone del sud. Come avete già avuto modo di dire, si tratta sicuramente di un termine regionale settentrionale.


----------



## SunDraw

Per "stupido", "tontolone", in veneto c'è "balengo", che consentirebbe di intrerpretare un lombardo, cioè estraneo, "balòss". Sarei curioso di conoscere la diffusione di entrambi nel bresciano.

Il veneto (non so quindi quanto compreso altrove, il De Mauro lo riporta) "balengo" (anche: "sbaengo") non è altro che un "che balla", "ballerino" solo nel senso di "poco saldo" "che non sta ben ritto", e quindi per estensione "inaffidabile", "strambo".

Di base, comunque, per l'etimo di "balosso" si veda l'italiano antiquato "balogio".

Però non mi stupirei di una conferma nell'uso da un nesso francese "balance": per il "balosso"? anche il "balengo"? quindi con un significato di "sbilanciato".

In quanto al "furbetto", in veneto abbiamo il "balonaro", per "contaballe", etimo (la "balla") con cui penso si sia incrociato anche il "balosso" in questione.

In toscano c'è il "baloccone", mentre in italiano direi c'è solo il "baloccarsi" ("balocco" viene da "badalocco", oggetto da dare in mano ai piccoli perché si perdan via).

Cfr.
http://www.etimo.it/?cmd=id&id=1866&md=ec809ea80188d602c94ae6682ed31a18
che cita anche il provenzale "badalucs" "svogliato per motivi di salute".

In ogni caso "balosso" non è in stato grado di rientrare in un dizionario italiano.


----------



## housecameron

_Balengo_ in Piemonte: _balengu_
_T'ses propre 'n balengu! S_ei proprio uno scemo (irrecuperabile).

Contrariamente a quanto detto da alebinfa_:_ 
“Grand e gross, ciula e baloss”, i _“ciula”_ sono degli stupidotti, mentre i _“baloss”_ sono dei furbetti intriganti (alla Ricucci)​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

SunDraw said:


> Per "stupido", "tontolone", in veneto c'è "balengo", che consentirebbe di intrerpretare un lombardo, cioè estraneo, "balòss". Sarei curioso di conoscere la diffusione di entrambi nel bresciano.



_Balòss_ è molto diffuso come sinonimo di furbo.
Da noi _balengare_ significa ciondolare,dondolare, non essere stabile (un ubriaco cammina balengando).


----------



## ::Francesca::

Oluja said:


> A Lecco un "Balosso" è un furbetto... spesso si usa affettuosamente coi bambini,




Un mio amico di Varese mi ha appena detto la stessa cosa. Dice anche che  viene utilizzato più che altro il termine dialettale _balòss_, invece di _balosso_.


----------



## xeneize

Ciao, interessante l'uso lombardo
No, da noi non è stato sardizzato, ma lasciato proprio _balosso_, e come ho detto viene usato solitamente in italiano.
E già di per sé è una cosa strana, perchè di solito in sardo vengono sardizzate anche le parole prese in prestito dall'italiano (a volte con il semplice cambio o/u nella terminazione).
Curioso, dicevo, che in Lombardia significhi l'opposto di quello che significa qui, e anche un po' di quello che significa in Ticino, terra confinante e dove si parla anche una varietà di lombardo insubre (ticinese).
A questo proposito, rettifico quanto detto sul significato svizzero, che, oltre a "stupidotto", è anche quello di "strano, balordo", e lo potete trovare qui:
http://www.crcsoft.com/lessico/sezione1.html
Ricorda quindi il significato del Campidano (sud Sardegna) che ha dato Mariano, un pochino...
Quanto alla frase piemontese:



> Contrariamente a quanto detto da alebinfa_:_
> 
> “Grand e gross, ciula e baloss”, i _“ciula”_ sono degli stupidotti, mentre i _“baloss”_ sono dei furbetti intriganti (alla Ricucci)​


 
Ma non è un po' strano che alla stessa persona (un tipo grande e grosso), gli si dica allo stesso tempo "stupidotto e furbetto"??...

Sun Draw, ma *balosso* è "stato in grado" (in fondo è una parola...capisco ciò che vuoi dire, ma io avrei piuttosto detto che al massimo non era "stato in grado" di metterlo chi ha fatto i dizionari, ma comunque...) di rientrare in un dizionario: l'ho trovato in alcuni, tra cui per esempio quello del Corriere della Sera, che è online e addirittura italiano-inglese (è il "Sansoni inglese"), anche se viene citato solo il Ticino:


*balosso*

agg.
(Svizz.it) crackpot, harebrained.


C'è perfino il sostantivo derivato (che noi non usiamo):

*balossata*

s.f.
(Svizz.it) stupidity.

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_inglese/Italiano/B/balosso.shtml

Qui rimanda al significato di "stupido, sciocco".
Interessanti i commenti che hai messo sull'etimologia, anche se sinceramente non so se possa essere legato a _balla_ ("fandonia") o _ballonaro_ (noi diciamo _ballista_)...

Saluti


----------



## housecameron

xeneize said:


> Quanto alla frase piemontese:
> Quote:
> Contrariamente a quanto detto da alebinfa_:_​“Grand e gross, ciula e baloss”, i _“ciula”_ sono degli stupidotti, mentre i _“baloss”_ sono dei furbetti intriganti (alla Ricucci)
> 
> Ma non è un po' strano che alla stessa persona (un tipo grande e grosso), gli si dica allo stesso tempo "stupidotto e furbetto"??...


 
Sì, all'apparenza piuttosto contraddittorio.​ 
Dal Giornalino delle Parrocchie Diocesi Torino :​ 
_Si dice che i proverbi sono veritieri e sono la sapienza dei popoli, ma, a dire il vero, queste affermazioni vanno prese con beneficio di inventario......_​_E anche il detto piemontese “grand e gross, ciula e baloss” ha in sé una palese contraddizione: i “ciula” sono sempliciotti, remissivi, perdenti, mentre i “baloss” sono astuti, intriganti, vincenti._
_Ma si è per sempre o “ciula” o “baloss” ?_

Per essere sicura ho chiesto anche alla zia, torinese doc.
Risposta: a l'è 'n furbaciùn! (Non so bene come si scriva)​ 


PS http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_8/interventi/3082.shtml​


----------



## mario realini

xeneize said:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho una curiosità. Qui da me si usa l'aggettivo *balosso* per dire _stupido_, _tonto_, _un po' scemo_.
> So che si usa anche nel Canton Ticino.
> La cosa sorprendente (ma mica tanto...), è che l'ho sì trovato in alcuni dizionari, ma sempre con l'annotazione "Svizzera it."...
> Nessun riferimento al fatto che si dica anche qui...
> Ovvio, qui è un'altra lingua, un altro stato...
> 
> Bene, volevo sapere se qualcuno conosce il termine, e se per caso è in uso anche in qualche altra zona.
> 
> Grazie, ciao


 
Nella Svizzera Italiana "balosso" significa "furbo"...!


----------



## emilysound

La discussione è antica, ma che volete? mi sono iscritto ora al forum di Word Reference. Vorrei dire, come già segnalato, che nel basso lodigiano, e probabilmente in parte del settentrione, si usa il termine "balòs" per dire "furbo", *ma non* tanto per dire intelligente, *quanto per dire "furbacchione",* uno che usa mezzucci furbi per le più svariate necessità, in genere per farla franca, per approfittare di un piccolo o grande privilegio. Si dice a un bambino, scherzosamente o anche per rimprovero: "at sè pròpi un balòs" o "'t sè un bèl balòs", cioè "sei proprio un furbacchione" o "sei un bel furbacchione", un "biricchino, un malnatino". Quindi con questa accezione, balòs non è necessariamente il contrario di stupido, ma un aggettivo ulteriore, un "ciùla e balòs" è uno "stupido e furbacchione", furbo proprio perchè non ancora affrancato dai propri limiti intellettivi. In questo senso il significato non è così distante dal balosso sardo. Mi viene anche il dubbio che il balòs Lombardo-piemontese non derivi da balosso, ma da "balle", uno che le racconta e le rigira per cercare un vantaggio che non troverebbe in altro modo. Ma non ho prove di questo etimo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

emilysound said:


> per dire "furbo", *ma non* tanto per dire intelligente, *quanto per dire "furbacchione"*


Concordo


----------



## juliao

Salve a tutti,
sto traducendo alcune poesie di Sergio Atzeni al tedesco e alla ricerca di una traduzione idonea di "*in terra di balossi*" del seguente brano ho trovato questo forum. Ora vorrei chiedere il vostro aiuto con questo:

"A fatica marciano
nella foresta nemica di rami taglienti e frecce nascoste,
qualcuno muore
ogni tanto
nell’indifferenza dei compagni impegnati a salvare la pelle,
nessuno ha coraggio di cantare,
mercenari,
assoldati per una delle tante imprese di delirio che la storia regala,
forse in cerca di El Dorado
forse con maggiore modestia
di un feudo* in terra di balossi,*
uomini armati, stanchi, pieni di paura
[…]"

Visto che Atzeni usa anche tanti termini del Campidanese, vorrei chiedere il vostro parere riguardo al suo uso di *balossi*.



Mariano50 said:


> Ciao Xeneize!!
> Nel "vucabulari meneghino" ho trovato un corrispondente:
> Balòss   = birba, bricconcello
> meneghino vucabulari
> Nel  Campidano il significato è un pò differente: esagerato, gradasso, sbruffone, spaccone.
> Saludus



Cosa vi pare più adatto: balosso come si è detto prima come "tonto" e nello stesso tempo "furbacchione", o come scrive Mariano come "esagerato, gradasso, sbruffone, spaccone"?

Saluti


----------



## versus889

Si dice anche a Trento, specialmente in un modo di dire fisso che recita "grant, gros e balos" (grande, grosso e scemo). Viene riferito solo a maschi, non esiste una forma femminile.


----------



## Landslide89

In provincia di Brescia vuol dire "scaltro"


----------



## bearded

Premesso che nel mio dialetto (bolognese) questo termine non esiste  (almeno a quanto mi risulta ) ,trovo strano che nessuno abbia menzionato la parola italiana ''balordo'' che tanto si avvicina a 'balosso' come suono ed anche (forse) come etimologia.
Se 'balosso' in alcune regioni vuol dire stupido ed in altre furbo, questo mi ricorda che anche ''balordo'' ha un duplice significato:  non badare a quello che dice perché è  balordo (= stupido), sono stato derubato da un balordo (un delinquentello, non necessariamente stupido).


----------



## iVaneggio

Si usa anche nella zona di Cagliari, forse anche nel resto della Sardegna. 
Mi pare si usi soprattutto per dire tonto ma in senso benevolo... come dire tontolone ad un bambino. "Sei un balossino", "Non fare il balosso"... Da noi c'è anche il verbo. "Non ti sbalossare", ad esempio, vuol dire "Non esagerare", in un certo senso "non comportarti da bambino". 
L'ho sentito usare anche col significato di "mal funzionante": "Quel tizio ha un occhio balosso" per esempio.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

iVaneggio said:


> Si usa anche nella zona di Cagliari, forse anche nel resto della Sardegna.
> Mi pare si usi soprattutto per dire tonto ma in senso benevolo... come dire tontolone ad un bambino. "Sei un balossino", "Non fare il balosso"... Da noi c'è anche il verbo. "Non ti sbalossare", ad esempio, vuol dire "Non esagerare", in un certo senso "non comportarti da bambino".
> L'ho sentito usare anche col significato di "mal funzionante": "Quel tizio ha un occhio balosso" per esempio.



Qui in provincia di Sassari non l'ho mai sentito da nessuna parte. Non so se viene usato a Sassari che linguisticamente parlando è completamente separata dal resto della provincia.


----------

